# Honda HS622 auger & blower won't engage



## Zononotes (Jan 31, 2014)

When engaging clutch to start auger & blower, motor bogs down to almost a stall. The wheel/track engages without issue.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Bad bearings, something binding, dirty carb, tangled belt off the track?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. This is in "New Member" and it's a place to introduce yourself. For help with your blower it's best to post under your brands sub forum: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/

Check for something wrapped around auger or stuck in impeller.
The auger bearings binding or something binding at the auger gearbox.
The impeller bearing binding.

Take the belt loose so you can try and turn the pulley at the back of the impeller housing and see how it feels.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

As previously, mentioned, check the impeller. The tolerance between it and the housing are tight. 

Heres the results of a newspaper ingestion, on mine. The symptoms of mine were the same as yours. 

The solution is simple thanks to Honda. Remove the 4 bolts that hold the auger, on each side, and pull the whole assembly out. Installation, is just reversing the process. The impeller is splined and slides out of the clutch assembly.


----------



## goodshot1950 (Mar 22, 2014)

HS622: Lots of snow this winter and I have used my Honda all winter without any problems. Lately, I am not able to throw the snow out very far and the snow binds in the chute. I am blowing in first gear and when I stop, the snow binds in the chute and the impeller gets jammed. It seems it doesn't have much power althought the engine runs good and I put it at full throttle.It never used to bind so I am wondering if something is worn or needs adjusting? What drives the impeller or blower as its called?
Could it be that the clutch is worn or something else. The machine travels well on the tracks too. Any suggestions??


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Need a little more info to help diagnose the issue. Do you have a small digital engine tachometer? If so, what's your engine RPM at idle (throttle set to slow) with no auger engaged. What's your engine RPM at idle with auger engaged? What's your engine RPM at full throttle with no auger engaged? What's your engine RPM at full throttle with auger engaged?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like an icing issue, behind the impeller. If you can move it to a place to thaw, inspect to make sure it is not something else, and test her back out. 

If a warm place is not possible, then a spray bottle filled with windshield wiper fluid could help de-ice it.


----------

